

How to do OO in AngularJS - huula
http://www.huu.la/blog/how-to-do-oo-in-angularjs

======
keda
Does this code even work? The $s in BaseController seem to come from no where,
I believe Angular will inject $scope as first parameter to the constructor,
however, in the sample code, it seems to indicate that its pattern. For a good
angular+coffeescript scaffold code with basic OO, I recommend take a look at
[https://github.com/CaryLandholt/AngularFun](https://github.com/CaryLandholt/AngularFun)

~~~
huula
You are right, it's typo, just for expressing the ideas. Huh, looks like I'm
not the first one try this. Good to know. Thanks!

~~~
keda
You are welcome. Thanks for sharing.

------
huula
OO is important in almost all cases. Because for a cohesive system, you will
always have some part to share across components.

